# Wi-Fi Router life expectancy? (NETGEAR)



## Dougster

I have had a Netgear WGR614 (cable) router for a few years but recently everything has slowed up.

I have tried all the different channels, settings, etc as well as turn off the Wf-Fi on my BlackBerry and my house mobile but to little avail.

Just about to reinstall wi-fi drivers for my FS Amilo Pro V2040 (modified) but the question IS: Do wi-fi routers go bad after years of continual use?

My broadband (Virgin Media 20MB) seems fine when hard wired but extremely up and down on wi-fi.

Very frustrating especially as it has become an over-night issue.

TIA.


----------



## rtjc

Like any electrical gizmo the can decide enough is enough, if you have tried everything then i can only suggest trying a new router. As its an overnight kind of problem i doubt its anything else, its probably just goosed. Did you buy it seperately or was it one provided by your ISP? If the latter a new one should be easy enough to come by. They can go bad as they do get quite hot, I never used to, but i now turn mine off at night or when not in use, saves the planet and hopefully the router


----------



## pritesh

Have you tried updating the firmware?


----------



## Dougster

Bloody ROASTING and negative to second response.


----------



## MarkH

My netgear router lasted about 18 months


----------



## Will-S

I recently experienced major problems with internet connection and was about to buy a new router when i decided to upgrade the driver for my wireless card. Mine was an intel, so i went to the intel website and downloaded a tool to check the driver. It told me there was a new version available. Downloaded it and my connection status went from a steady low to a consisten excellent.

Just a thought, but it might save you £80 on a new router


----------



## Spinney100

Dougster, I had similar problems a year ago with a Belkin Wireless router and Wi-Fi connectivity on my three computers at home (kids bedrooms plus my laptop) Not only was it slow, the connections kept dropping out and I lost the internet. I read somewhere on one of the forums I visit that wifi routers can only work on a choice of 11 channels, and the channel you choose should be at least 2 numbers away from anyone else using wifi in the near vicinity. My laptop could pick up at least 5 other wifi networks at any one time, so I figured that the chances of me selecting a channel that was unique was slim and that was why I was losing signal quality. In the end I ditched wifi and went for homeplugs which uses the electrical wiring in your house to send the signal to the router. Its like hard wiring without having to lay the cabling. These are ones I went for if youre interested.
http://www.devolo.co.uk/uk_EN/produkte/dLAN/dlan200aveasysk.html
They work a treat and I havent had any problems with them at all. Also more secure than wireless.


----------



## Guest

Indefinate, if you make a habit of turning it off everday, you may be talking around 1-2 years lifespan, or less.

I have seen some wifi routers go "bad" as you put it yes, often starts with lagging webpages and so on which won't go away regardless of what settings you change.

Netgear are cheapo, as are belkin imho


----------



## Spinney100

I should have said that I still use my Belkin router, just not the wireless part of it. I use wifi intermittently on my laptop when I cant be bothered find the homeplug that goes with it.


----------



## enigma1992

Mine lasted around 4 years before turning into brick. They do get warm.


----------



## big_amir

If you are looking at replacing i can recommend Linksys i have had my router since 2001 august and it still works fine today. the only time it gets turned off is when i clean the pc desk which is about once a year and in 8 years i have only had to re set the network once.

My uncle had a cheapy belkin at his house it kept going off every couple of weeks causing problems i got him to buy a linksys and i havent had to deal with his connection to this day (about 2 yrs)

The model number i have is WRT54-G which is now obsolete. if you not worried about streaming music or videos than G is enough rather than N

HTH


----------



## enigma1992

big_amir said:


> The model number i have is WRT54-G which is now obsolete. if you not worried about streaming music or videos than G is enough rather than N
> 
> HTH


It's still for sale -

http://www.dabs.com/products/linksy...ection---for-cable-users-3YRT.html?refs=50468

It's a great unit..


----------



## Cornish

I don't buy anything but Belkin. Their RMA procedure is second to none and they have a lifetime warranty:thumb:


----------



## jamest

enigma1992 said:


> It's still for sale -
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/linksy...ection---for-cable-users-3YRT.html?refs=50468
> 
> It's a great unit..


I beg to differ. Both mine and my brothers died after a year. His was just inside warranty so he managed to replace it with a Netgear FOC.


----------



## Dougster

Updated laptop drivers but no firmware available for the NETGEAR model I have.

Will try another router.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

